# Dix ans après, bon chien de nom d'un sang !



## Roberto Vendez (7 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous !
Je ne vais pas m'adresser qu'aux rares dinosaures survivants qui se souviennent encore de ce qu'est une _chemizafleurs*_, une _Flaque Party**_ ou un _tradada**_, nan : je veux m'ouvrir au *jeune public*, les gens avec des piercings qui sont nés après la mort d'Henri Krazucki et qui ne connaissent que le remake raté d'Albator™, ou celui pas trop mal de Tron®, et pas l'original, et qui éclatent de rire en voyant la coiffure de Sarah Connor (et son scooter) au début de Terminator 1.


Donc, dix ans pile après *Roberto & Pépita©*, une BD que j'avais produite et qui avait été le prétexte à mon arrivée ici (et j'étais resté un long moment parce que c'était bien chauffé et le Cuba Libre était pas cher) parce que ça parlait accessoirement de Mac, et alors que j'ai fait plein d'autres choses (cette phrase va être longue, mais il faut être conscients des vertus de la continuité), voici que sort un deuxième album qui n'est pas la suite de Roberto & Pépita© mais dont ils ne pouvaient être absents complètement, et qui parle de la Bretagne (l'album) comme l'indique le titre que je n'ai pas choisi je dois dire, puisque c'est celui de la collection :
*« Bienvenue chez les Bretons »* chez de Borée éditions.

_Je ne fais pas ici, que ce soit clair les modos (surtout les jeunes à qui ça dit rien, 
tout cela, et qui sortent déjà le Tome 8 de la charte pour me taper sur la tête 
avec avant de me bannir pour publicité même pas déguisée) 
de promotion commerciale.
*C'est l'occasion de se rencontrer ou de se revoir !*_​
En effet, je voudrais vous informer avant tout que pour celles et ceux que ça intéresse, je serai présent en vrai, en chair et en os, mais avec dix ans de plus (je me maintiens pas mal et suis toujours autonome et non appareillé), lors de dédicaces en Bretagne.

Je vous donne le programme et d’autres dates viendront sans doute s’ajouter à ce planning un peu à l’Ouest…
*— Le samedi 16 mai*, sur le port de *Vannes* à l’occasion de la Semaine du Golfe, le jour de la parade nautique, avec la Librairie Jardin des Bulles****
*— Le samedi 6 juin à Nantes*, Espace Culturel de Leclerc Océane,
*— Le samedi suivant, le 13, à Nantes* aussi, à Story BD**** (près de la Place Bretagne, ça tombe bien)
— Le suivant encore, *le 20 juin, à Brest,* le matin chez Dialogues****, et l'après-midi à l’Espace Culturel du Leclerc de Gouesnou…

Voilà !

Si vous passez par là, dîtes à voix basse en regardant ailleurs *la phrase-clef* qui permettra de nous reconnaître secrètement comme membres de la Communauté : 
*目の前にある像はきれいな大理石の像です。美女と青年を描写している像です。
青年の像は背中に羽があるのでジャケットを着ていません。なぜなら羽は、ジャケットを着るのに当然不便ですから。
それでは、以上です。*

… ou bien portez sous le bras un exemplaire du *Wall Street Journal™*, ça fera rire la foule et je vous repèrerai ainsi facilement.
(je trouve plus les smileys avec des cœurs, c'est un scandale)

Bizatoos !!


* Une truc sympa qui fait mal aux yeux.
** Je vous dis pas, ça se raconte pas. Tant pis.
*** Ce n'est pas sexuel, enfin pas directement, puisqu'il y a la Sainte Charte© !
**** Malgré le lien Amazon, la Flaque© et les Espaces culturels de Leclerc, je soutiens les libraires indépendants !!


----------



## poildep (7 Mai 2015)

Je pensais ne plus poster sur ce forum depuis qu'il est devenu ce qu'il est. Mais là, bon, c'est quand-même une occasion particulière. Heureux de te lire à nouveau, sans trop de smiley pour changer (faut dire que les nouveaux sont moches) mais sans trop de sobriété non plus. 
Je ne viendrai pas à tes dédicaces -- trop loin et pas le temps -- mais je souhaite plein de succès à ton album. 
Bisous Roberto !

Et désolé de n'être pas le jeune public auquel tu t'adresses.


----------



## Roberto Vendez (7 Mai 2015)

Ooooh ! Trop mimi !
*Merci Poildep !*
Ne regrette rien concernant le jeune public : ils n'ont pas vécu en direct l'annonce de la mort de Claude François et de John Wayne, ils ne savent pas ce que c'est *vraiment* que l'émotion !


----------



## boddy (7 Mai 2015)

poildep a dit:


> sans trop de smiley



J'allais le dire 

C'est un fack !
Roberto qui met un seul smiley dans un post : pas possible


----------



## Roberto Vendez (7 Mai 2015)

On peut me rendre ma collection Vintage Authentique d'Origine Pas Vulgaire Sans Dégradés Moches qui sent le bon vieux temps ??


----------



## Roberto Vendez (7 Mai 2015)

Pour revenir au sujet, je préviens les gens de Brest-mêm' que la dédicace à Dialogues du samedi matin 20 juin reste à confirmer, lundi sans doute, mais je croise les doigts dans mes moufles, j'ai vraiment très envie d'y aller-heeeeeu !

(ce smiley Loanattitude est ignoble, mais j'en ai pas trouvé d'autres pour exprimer l'amooooour)
(Je vais essayer de l'exprimer autrement* grâce au multimédia multiplateforme).


_* Le diaporama est ignoble aussi mais peut vous faire bien rire, à ce point de mauvais goût (je soupçonne le deuxième degré), mais la chanson, désolé, me fout des frissons._
_J'avoue._
_Oui hein ?_
_Chuis un chamallow quand je m'y mets._
__


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Mai 2015)

Ha, pour le coup, je sors mon déambulateur pour venir faire coucou.

Coucou


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Mai 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Ha, pour le coup, je sors mon déambulateur pour venir faire coucou.
> 
> Coucou



Tu en es content ? J'hésite entre un nouveau modèle à roulettes ou en garder un avec un petit siège molletonné. Les deux en même temps, ça me paraît pas prudent.


----------



## Nexka (8 Mai 2015)

Rhoooo !!
Tu peux pas faire une séance de dédicace à Paris !!! 
C'est dangereux la Bretagne quand même....


----------



## Nexka (8 Mai 2015)

Robertoooooo 

Je ne trouve pas dans ton premier poste à quoi fait référence les ***  Pourtant ça avait l'air sympa !!


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Mai 2015)

C'est la réu des anciens piliers du comptoir?

Pour le démodulateur: Admission par carbu, carénage testi, échappement superTrap. Tout ça peint en vert évidemment. je suis sur que Roberto peut nous en faire un avion. Nexka a raison, la bretagne c'est loin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> C'est la réu des anciens piliers du comptoir?



Yep !


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> Tu peux pas faire une séance de dédicace à Paris !!!





OlivierMarly a dit:


> la bretagne c'est loin.


Oserai-je plussoyer ?



Rob is nice a dit:


> On peut me rendre ma collection Vintage


Non, l'avenir c'est la mochattitude : rendre plat ce qui avait du volume, et inversement. Faut être moderne mon pauvre Roberto.


----------



## Roberto Vendez (8 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> Robertoooooo
> 
> Je ne trouve pas dans ton premier poste à quoi fait référence les ***  Pourtant ça avait l'air sympa !!





OlivierMarly a dit:


> Ha, pour le coup, je sors mon déambulateur pour venir faire coucou.
> 
> Coucou



Ah mince, il manque le troisième astérisque !
C'était le tradada !
 





Nexka a dit:


> Rhoooo !!
> Tu peux pas faire une séance de dédicace à Paris !!!
> C'est dangereux la Bretagne quand même....



Oui, je sais, mais j'ai une garde rapprochée : mes enfants !
Et pour Paris… oui mais mon planning est plein !
_Mais je te tiens au courant…_


----------



## Roberto Vendez (8 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Yep !



Pas du comptoir : du Bar-heu !!


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2015)

J'ai une carte cadeau de la Flaque, j'peux v'nir?
Pis, ca m'fera découvrir la Bretagne... 
Allez, je m'équipe de mon passe Navigo et j'arrive! C'est sur quelle ligne du RER?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mai 2015)

C'est quoi ce boucan?


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2015)

La Bretagne a reveillé la Suisse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mai 2015)

Rob is nice a dit:


> … ou bien portez sous le bras un exemplaire du *Wall Street Journal™*, ça fera rire la foule et je vous repèrerai ainsi facilement.


c'est quoi ces moqueries en vers le WSJ ?

nan MAIS OH !!!
Voilà quoi !!!

Attention je connais un gars qui se balade avec une poche bien rempli et j'aurais aucun problème à m'en servir pour faire du mal !

L, vigilant...


----------



## Roberto Vendez (8 Mai 2015)

Ah bon sang, que c'est bon, j'adore, j'ai lancé sans le savoir un vide-grenier !
 

Bon, sinon, concrètement, on se revoit en Bretagne ? Z'avez qu'à vous arranger pour êt' libre, hein !
Je reessaye le smiley Loanattitude…


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2015)

Pas avant peut-être début Juillet, sinon fin Aout. Tu passes par Auray ou alentours ?
Sinon Montparnasse à la réputation de faire _aussi _partie de la Bretagne


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mai 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Sinon Montparnasse à la réputation de faire _aussi _partie de la Bretagne



excellent appât de Romuald !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est quoi ce boucan?



Arf ! Salut Webo !

Juste le temps de terminer le ménage et j'arrive !


----------



## Nexka (8 Mai 2015)

Nan mais en Bretagne il fait humide... Ca fait friser les cheveux.


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2015)

Et Pepita? elle aura une coiffe bigoudaine?


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Sinon Montparnasse à la réputation de faire _aussi _partie de la Bretagne


Ah ben voilà! je savais bien que la Bretagne était à portée de carte Navigo....


----------



## Nobody (8 Mai 2015)

Argh... Il arrive toujours des trucs bizarres... Je ne passe plus sur ce forum que rarement, quand je cherche un renseignement concernant Mac OS. Et je ne lis plus ce machin qui remplace le Bar, squatté par des redondeurs (comprenne qui pourra). Et puis paf, je me dis, tiens j'irais bien voir la liste des fils de discussion et là un titre attire mon attention, comme une réminiscence de choses passées.

Et bingo. Roberto is back. La mémoire fraiche, le verbe aussi fleuri que ses fameuses chemiz, le regard clair et fier, dans toute sa splendeur pour redonner du lustre à cet endroit décrépi.

Tiens, rien que pour ce moment magique, la Terrasse (ben oui, t'as vu : on peut plus entrer, faut rester dehors et tant pis si pleut) s'éclaire.

Merci, V. pour ce passage, merci d'avoir ré-ouvert cette boite que tu avais rangé dans l'armoire. C'est bien cool.

Tchussss.

M.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2015)

Curieuse manière d'appeler son chien...


----------



## OlivierMarly (9 Mai 2015)

Nobody is perfect

Nous manque plus que doc evil avec une de ses fameuses videos et on est reparti pour un tour. 
Récapitulons: une basque, des "bretons" (je le suis), un belge fou (y en a t'il des pas fous?), des Suisses neutres et une palanquée de parigots... (désolé pour les omissions)

Ralalala.

(minute Mamy Blue)


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2015)

moi j'dis que le prochain opus de Roberto, après Roberto à la Flaque, Roberto chez les bretons....
ce sera Roberto à la Terrasse du Bar!
J'dis ça j'dis rien!

Pendant c'temps-là, les jeunots peuvent bien aller disserter de la couleur de peau des emojis dans les forums techniques!  

Mama mia... mais qu'ont-ils fait de nos Macs!!! 

Moi désormais, à part me délecter du style à la lecture des longues pages de poésie unixienne de Macomaniac (Monsieur Macomaniac!), y'a plus grand chose qui m'intéresse ici.

Heureusement la Terrasse reste ouverte    
(comment ferait-on pour fermer une terrasse d'ailleurs??? au pire on ferait un sit-in sur le trottoir devant la porte!)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arf ! Salut Webo !
> 
> Juste le temps de terminer le ménage et j'arrive !



Il peut faire le ménage chez les autres ? Si oui, combien ça coûte ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arf ! Salut Webo !
> 
> Juste le temps de terminer le ménage et j'arrive !



Alors y a du boulot. C’est tout propre ici maintenant. Rien ne dépasse. Ils ont viré les vilaines tapisseries orange qui sentaient la clope et qui se décollaient. Ils ont viré les pissoirs pour y mettre des chiottes mixtes propres, égalité oblige, on est en 2015. Les sales gueules et les petits cons sont même acceptés, alors qu’auparavant on les virait avant même qu’ils soient entrés. On connaît à peine les proprios. On ne sait pas où sont les anciens, les cons: ils sont même pas partis avec la caisse. On ne sait pas trop où sont les coups de boule. Les messages visiteurs: envolés. 

Bref, c’est propre, mais on s’emmerde.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2015)

Si tu me traites de peluche mitée, prends garde à toi !   <--- 


PS : ça marche super bien le système des citations


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2015)

J'ai oublié: quel est le n° du guichet où retirer les textes à taper ?


----------



## Nobody (9 Mai 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Alors y a du boulot. C’est tout propre ici maintenant. Rien ne dépasse. Ils ont viré les vilaines tapisseries orange qui sentaient la clope et qui se décollaient. Ils ont viré les pissoirs pour y mettre des chiottes mixtes propres, égalité oblige, on est en 2015. Les sales gueules et les petits cons sont même acceptés, alors qu’auparavant on les virait avant même qu’ils soient entrés. On connaît à peine les proprios. On ne sait pas où sont les anciens, les cons: ils sont même pas partis avec la caisse. On ne sait pas trop où sont les coups de boule. Les messages visiteurs: envolés.
> 
> Bref, c’est propre, mais on s’emmerde.



Voilà, c'est exactement ça. Et c'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir agité la sonnette d'alarme, en son temps... mais bon : les génies sont toujours incompris vu qu'ils ont trop d'avance sur les autres.    *

*Mode multi-smileys as Roberto did. 
Tiens, comment on appelait ça, déjà, 3 smileys à la suite ?


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

Ma parole, vous z'étiez tous juste en dessous du couvercle en train de faire des bonds sur place ??


Et moi j'arrive avec l'ouvre-boîte ! _Un pop à l'ouverture est notre garantie !©_


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Sinon Montparnasse à la réputation de faire _aussi _partie de la Bretagne


Tu m'étonnes, c'est *là* que j'ai découvert mon album en vrai, vendredi : la Flaque rue de Rennes !


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arf ! Salut Webo !
> 
> Juste le temps de terminer le ménage et j'arrive !




Ah bon sang…
C'est une photo d'époque, ou bien tu continues à bricoler des trucs IMTD* comme ça ?


* Immonde Mais Très Drôle.


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> Nan mais en Bretagne il fait humide... Ca fait friser les cheveux.



Heeeeu… _Pour ceux qui ont des cheveux._
 
Nan nan, je dis pas cela pour faire le bilan.

Ceci dit, moi ça blanchit mais ça va, au niveau de l'implantation.
C'est un peu hors-sujet, j'avais pas planifié à ce point-là, mais j'aurais dû me douter qu'à éternuer trop fort dans la Chaaaaaaambre des Momiiiiiies, ça allait faire vibrer les bandelettes.

 



Hey, girl ?
J'ai toujours un coffret SW à toi chez mes parents à Valence, si tu passes par là… !


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

Nobody a dit:


> Argh... Il arrive toujours des trucs bizarres... Je ne passe plus sur ce forum que rarement, quand je cherche un renseignement concernant Mac OS. Et je ne lis plus ce machin qui remplace le Bar, squatté par des redondeurs (comprenne qui pourra). Et puis paf, je me dis, tiens j'irais bien voir la liste des fils de discussion et là un titre attire mon attention, comme une réminiscence de choses passées.
> 
> Et bingo. Roberto is back. La mémoire fraiche, le verbe aussi fleuri que ses fameuses chemiz, le regard clair et fier, dans toute sa splendeur pour redonner du lustre à cet endroit décrépi.
> 
> ...



Il est où, le smiley New Age Moche ému qui rougit ??


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Alors y a du boulot. C’est tout propre ici maintenant. Rien ne dépasse. Ils ont viré les vilaines tapisseries orange qui sentaient la clope et qui se décollaient. Ils ont viré les pissoirs pour y mettre des chiottes mixtes propres, égalité oblige, on est en 2015. Les sales gueules et les petits cons sont même acceptés, alors qu’auparavant on les virait avant même qu’ils soient entrés. On connaît à peine les proprios. On ne sait pas où sont les anciens, les cons: ils sont même pas partis avec la caisse. On ne sait pas trop où sont les coups de boule. Les messages visiteurs: envolés.
> 
> Bref, c’est propre, mais on s’emmerde.



Oui, c'est un peu l'impression que j'avais.
Le Suisse à moustache irrévérencieux, et le Corse psychopathe, y sont encore dans le coin ?


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'ai oublié: quel est le n° du guichet où retirer les textes à taper ?




Ouch.
Remember grave !!

Je ne me souviens pas de ton pseudo, mille excuses (mais je vais augmenter les dosages des trucs que je prends avant ma musculation, ça joue aussi sur la mémoire), et ce ne doit pas être celui d'origine, mais cette simple phrase est certifiée d'époque, avec de vrais morceaux de nostalgie dedans !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2015)

Rob is nice a dit:


> Ah bon sang…
> C'est une photo d'époque, ou bien tu continues à bricoler des trucs IMTD* comme ça ?
> 
> 
> * Immonde Mais Très Drôle.



D'époque bien entendu ... comme le morceau de "baguette molle rôti" dont tu étais si friand et qui traîne encore dans le congélo de notre ex-bar !


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> D'époque bien entendu ... comme le morceau de "baguette molle rôti" dont tu étais si friand et qui traîne encore dans le congélo de notre ex-bar !



Oh putain…
 

Et toi aussi, tu viens de sortir du bac à glaçons, avec du givre dans la barbe ?
Tu as su, pour le Mur de Berlin ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2015)

Rob is nice a dit:


> Oh putain…
> 
> 
> Et toi aussi, tu viens de sortir du bac à glaçons, avec du givre dans la barbe ?
> Tu as su, pour le Mur de Berlin ??



 ... D'ailleurs, j'ai aussi conservé précieusement un bout de la combinaison rouge de Nexka qui, si tu t'en souviens, était notre "Pilotine" dans le Macgécopter ... Arf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2015)

...ça me fait vachement du bien de reparler du passé !

Un peu comme si le temps s'était figé et que je retrouvais ma vie "d'avant" en imaginant que rien ne s'est passé depuis ... Mais malheureusement, la réalité me rattrape toujours très vite ! 

Sache que je te suis redevable de ces quelques instants de bonheur ...


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... D'ailleurs, j'ai aussi conservé précieusement un bout de la combinaison rouge de Nexka qui, si tu t'en souviens, était notre "Pilotine" dans le Macgécopter ... Arf !


En plus je rentre toujours dedans !!


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2015)

Doublon...
Comment on supprime ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> En plus je rentre toujours dedans !!


 ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> Doublon...
> Comment on supprime ??



C'est le détecteur de mensonges automatique ... Quand on ment dans le post d'origine, le système crée un doublon !


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2015)

Rob is nice a dit:


> Ma parole, vous z'étiez tous juste en dessous du couvercle en train de faire des bonds sur place ??
> 
> 
> Et moi j'arrive avec l'ouvre-boîte ! _Un pop à l'ouverture est notre garantie !©_



En fait j'ai fait un script qui analyse tout les nouveaux posts du forum et qui m'envoie un pop up sur mon iphone quand certains mots clefs apparaissent. 
Genre "Pépita" "Chemizafleur" "Valence" "Kernel et Panic" ...  
Ou qui calcule le ratio de smiley/mots et qui envoie le pop up au delà de 50%.

Et donc voilllllàààà  J'ai tout de suite su pour ton retour


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est le détecteur de mensonges automatique ... Quand on ment dans le post d'origine, le système crée un doublon !



Ah ben je comprends le problème de CO2 que pose Facebook© à la planète, du coup !


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est le détecteur de mensonges automatique ... Quand on ment dans le post d'origine, le système crée un doublon !


Nan mais geeenre !! J'ai même pas prit un gramme Monsieur !! 
Pfff d'abord...


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2015)

D'ailleurs c'est quel bout que tu as conservé ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> D'ailleurs c'est quel bout que tu as conservé ??



Euh ! Je dois absolument répondre ????? 

Ps : je ne trouve plus le smiley honteux !


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

On va essayer de pas perdre les nouveaux, enfin heeeeeu… genre ceux qui ont découvert MacGé après 2007, ok ?

Sinon je vous reparlerai bien de Blake & Mortimer, et d'Eddy Mitchell en play-back… mais bon…


----------



## Nexka (9 Mai 2015)

Rob is nice a dit:


> On va essayer de pas perdre les nouveaux, enfin heeeeeu… genre ceux qui ont découvert MacGé après 2007, ok ?
> 
> Sinon je vous reparlerai bien de Blake & Mortimer, et d'Eddy Mitchell en play-back… mais bon…




Désolée Roberto, mais je crois qu'on a un peu fait peur à ton futur public...  Il n'y a que les "rares dinosaures survivants" pour l'instant dans ton fil.  


Bon donc faut que je programme un tour à Valence chercher mon coffret SM, et puis en Belgique chercher un bout de ma combinaison rouge...  Et ben...


----------



## Roberto Vendez (9 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> Désolée Roberto, mais je crois qu'on a un peu fait peur à ton futur public...  Il n'y a que les "rares dinosaures survivants" pour l'instant dans ton fil.



C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on ménage sa monture, c'est connu.
Et tant va la cruche à l'eau qui va mourir te salue.
 





Nexka a dit:


> Bon donc faut que je programme un tour à Valence chercher mon coffret SM, et puis en Belgique chercher un bout de ma combinaison rouge...  Et ben...



Oo
Naaaaan, j'ai *pas dit SM*, va pas créer de quiproquo regrettable alors que je suis honorablement connu ici : je précise donc ici officiellement qu'il s'agit d'un coffret de la trilogie originelle (celle de quand on était petits, voyez ?) de Stars Warzzz™* que l'excellente Nexka m'avait prêté à l'époque (mais c'était quand même des dévédés, hein, pas de véhachesses) et qui depuis recueille une vénérable poussière dans une étagère de chez mes parents, lesquels sont peu portés sur les bonzhommes verts tous ridés qui parlent à l'envers et non plus sur les chevaliers cryptos-nazis avec des boitiers lumineux sur la poitrine, ou les gonzesses avec des pains au raisin sur les côtés du crâne.
 

* Les Guerres de l'Étoile, donc (et non le contraire)


----------



## Nexka (10 Mai 2015)

Oupss  Ya le W qui fait a fait le poirier on dirait


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2015)

Purée... ça fait du bien!
Malgré la nouvelle déco aseptisée et les affiches publicitaires animées genre station de RER, on retrouve le bar d'antan.

Espérons que les proprio n'appellent pas la police (voire les infirmiers de l'asile) pour nous mettre dehors (paraitrait qu'on fait fuir les clients...)


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2015)

Bon 

C'est pas tout ça: l'heure tourne...







Elle est où, l'Amie Ricorée® ?


----------



## Roberto Vendez (10 Mai 2015)

Oh.
Bon sang.
Je pensais _ramer vers l'Ouest_, comme disent les Bretons, pour que l'on se rappelle vaguement de moi ici, dans le MacGé post-Facebook et post-iPad*, mais non… Monica est lààààààà !
  

Qui que tu sois, *merci, Time capsule !*
(t'as dû enfermer en capsule des vestiges d'un temps que les moins de huit ans ne peuvent pas connaître… un peu décorateur, un peu styliste).
 

* Celui pour qui Madonna est une chanteuse âgée et Anntraxh un virus dans des z'enveloppes.


----------



## Roberto Vendez (10 Mai 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Purée... ça fait du bien!
> Malgré la nouvelle déco aseptisée et les affiches publicitaires animées genre station de RER, on retrouve le bar d'antan.
> 
> Espérons que les proprio n'appellent pas la police (voire les infirmiers de l'asile) pour nous mettre dehors (paraitrait qu'on fait fuir les clients...)



C'est sûr, on n'a pas la Rétinattitude© !
 

Et puis _« Purée »_, franchement, ça se dit plus !
Même si je trouve ça *épatant* !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2015)

Avec le recul, c'est con !  ... Mais ce sont de bons souvenirs quand même ! 

http://forums.macg.co/threads/macgecopter-arfff.82911/


----------



## Roberto Vendez (10 Mai 2015)

Ah merde :
_*


			
				Serveur de la Mort qui gère tout a dit:
			
		


			Statut de la discussion:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


			
				Serveur de la Mort qui gère tout a dit:
			
		


			N'est pas ouverte pour d'autres réponses.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_

Et on voit même mes citations de mon compte disparu.

Wé : *y m'éclate ce mec !*
L'est fou.

Mais nan, je vais pas déterrer les vidéos de chemises d'informaticien.
Nan.
Hein ?
_Ah oui oui oui, je les ai toujours._



Qu'ils sont laids, ces smileys.


----------



## Nexka (10 Mai 2015)

Rob is nice a dit:


> Ah merde :
> 
> Mais nan, je vais pas déterrer les vidéos de chemises d'informaticien.
> Nan.
> ...



Chiche


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2015)

Rob is nice a dit:


> Et puis _« Purée »_, franchement, ça se dit plus !


ah bon?  et on dit quoi alors? Mousseline?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2015)

> N'est pas ouverte pour d'autres réponses.



Ça on peut toujours s’arranger… 



Rob is nice a dit:


> Qui que tu sois, *merci, Time capsule !*
> (t'as dû enfermer en capsule des vestiges d'un temps que les moins de huit ans ne peuvent pas connaître… un peu décorateur, un peu styliste).



Non non, il connaît bel et bien ces vestiges, le Lemmy…


----------



## Nexka (10 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avec le recul, c'est con !  ... Mais ce sont de bons souvenirs quand même !
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/threads/macgecopter-arfff.82911/



... Mais vous bossiez quand les gars ???  
Je me souvenez pas ces posts en rafale...  C'était NON STOP (smiley enjoué petit coeur, smiley enjoué petit coeur, smiley enjoué petit coeur)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> Je me souvenez pas ces posts en rafale...



Euh ! Ce n'était pas en rafale, mais en hélico .... 

ps : A 8 dans un rafale, ce n'aurait pas été une équipe de sauvetage, mais une partouze ! Arf


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Ce n'était pas en rafale, mais en hélico ....
> 
> ps : A 8 dans un rafale, ce n'aurait pas été une équipe de sauvetage, mais une partouze ! Arf



J'imagine nos gouvernants disant à de potentiels acheteurs du coucou pour les convaincre d'ouvrir le carnet de chèque : " On peut même y faire une partouze à 8 personnes ".


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> " On peut même y faire une partouze à 8 personnes ".


C'est vrai que c'était l'époque où DSK était ministre...


----------



## Nexka (10 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Ce n'était pas en rafale, mais en hélico ....
> 
> ps : A 8 dans un rafale, ce n'aurait pas été une équipe de sauvetage, mais une partouze ! Arf





Himeji a dit:


> J'imagine nos gouvernants disant à de potentiels acheteurs du coucou pour les convaincre d'ouvrir le carnet de chèque : " On peut même y faire une partouze à 8 personnes ".





Très statique la partouze je pense ...  A huit dans un rafale, on doit pas pouvoir beaucoup bouger...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2015)

Nexka a dit:


> Très statique la partouze je pense ...  A huit dans un rafale, on doit pas pouvoir beaucoup bouger...



C'est à peu près certain.

Pour organiser des partouzes en étant à l'aise, ce modèle d'avion est plus approprié :






Et là, on peut être beaucoup plus que 8.


----------



## Roberto Vendez (10 Mai 2015)

Bon sang, on s'rait pas un peu beaucoup très loin du sujet, là, les gars-les filles ?



Je recentre, OK ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Et là, on peut être beaucoup plus que 8.


Evidement! Pourquoi tu crois qu'ils l'ont appelé comme ça?


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2015)

donc.... recentrons avec un peu de culture et les "maux de les diteurs":

La Bretagne n'est pas uniforme, loin de là : « mille Paroisses, mille modes » dit le proverbe... Mille bretons, pourrait-on rajouter ! Cette bande-dessinée est une promenade par les petits chemins à la rencontre des bretons, accueillants et fiers de leur histoire, de leur langue que l'on dit en partie issue du gaulois, de leur culture ancestrale et populaire. Pas de place pour la mélancolie mais du startijen (de l'énergie) plein les mots, un mélange d'histoires ancestrales et du monde moderne, de réel et de légendes...âce à de savoureuses expressions populaires recueillies dans les ports de pêches bigoudens ou dans les villages du Centre Bretagne, le lecteur prendra le bon air de la Bretagne et goûtera à cette culture vivace qui lui est propre. Au fil des pages, sous la plume agile du dessinateur, se dévoileront des landes battues par le vent et l'océan, des personnages typiques, des bistrots, des chapelles, des fermes... Des tavernes, des chansons, des fêtes où l'on danse... Un condensé de Bretagne vif et humoristique ! Le scénariste : Après un Master consacré au vampirisme sur le thème du mythe de Dracula, il a effectué de nombreux voyages en Transylvanie débutant ainsi une carrière de grand reporter (licence de langue Roumaine à l'Institut des Langues Orientales). Journaliste, il a publié de nombreuses enquêtes sur « les Compagnons du Tour de France ». Au fil d'une longue carrière de photo-reporter avec l'agence Gamma, il a beaucoup travaillé sur la guerre des Balkans et le conflit nord-irlandais ; plus récemment, sur la mafia en Sicile et la communauté Pieds-noirs. Depuis une quinzaine d'années, il s'est spécialisé dans des enquêtes de fond sur les populations celtiques, plus spécialement en Bretagne et ses grands mythes fondateurs (cycle Arthurien). Le dessinateur : Vixente (pseudonyme de Vincent Lacroix) est âgé de 43 ans, il dessine sans arrêt (c'est vital), il est auteur de BD (Roberto & Pépita chez Albin Michel, entre autres), illustrateur depuis toujours, photographe par passion, et enseignant en graphisme et story-board. Des origines basques, très lié avec Nantes, il parcourt la France, avec Paris comme carrefour. http://vixente.ultra-book.com/


Ca donne envie, non?
(mazette.... heureusement qu'on a inventé les illustrateurs!)

Mazette... on dit encore mazette, non?


----------



## Roberto Vendez (10 Mai 2015)

Ça donne envie de me rencontrer en vrai, pas vrai ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2015)

Si j'en crois la fin du texte, ton point focal serait le Carrouf de Paris, c'est bien ça?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2015)

Quand comptes tu faire un album sur les belges ? Je te jure qu'il y a de la matière !


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2015)

Après Roberto chez les Bretons, Roberto chez les Belges!

A quand Objectif Lune?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand comptes tu faire un album sur les belges ? Je te jure qu'il y a de la matière !



C'est prévu dès après-demain: le jour des frites...


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2015)

Elle est bugguee la TimeCapsule? Ou c'est juste un effet d'écho?


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2015)

Ah oui.... Y a vraiment de l'écho. 
Les proprio auraient-ils aménager la terrasse façon "séjour cathédrale"?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Elle est bugguee la TimeCapsule? Ou c'est juste un effet d'écho?



C'est... l'écho 

Brillante démonstration


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2015)

Roberto & Pépita !
Ici !
Et plus vite que ça !

Dix ans maintenant que vous trainez avec
les Dupond & Dupont, pleins de poussière,
sur une étagère du garage…
Bon, d’accord, je ne vous ai pas fait prendre
l’air cette année, mais je vais me rattrapper.

Ma Pépita à moi est une vraie Bretonne,
elle voudrait bien rencontrer l’autre, mais
on prend de la bouteille (pas du Souchen
la seule boisson que le marin breton ne peut
pas boire le dos tourné vers la mer) et les
dates ne conviennent pas.

Mais nous allons nous précipiter sur
la Bienvenue et sur les Bretons.

(Ohé l'écho, inutile d'intervenir)


----------



## Roberto Vendez (11 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand comptes tu faire un album sur les belges ? Je te jure qu'il y a de la matière !



Je sais, et je serai de passage près de Namurs, à Aiches-en-Refail, le dernier week-end de juin, mais pas pour des raisons professionnelles : chez des z'amis pour fêter l'été.

D'accord : l'été belge, mais quand même, ce sera gai.
_Pas gay, hein : gai._


----------



## Roberto Vendez (11 Mai 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Roberto & Pépita !
> Ici !
> Et plus vite que ça !
> 
> ...




*Oh qu'c'est gentil !*


Il faudra que nous trouvions un espace-temps pour que je vous dédicace l'album, alors, sur Paris peut-être ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2015)

Rob is nice a dit:


> *Oh qu'c'est gentil !*
> 
> 
> Il faudra que nous trouvions un espace-temps pour que je vous dédicace l'album, alors, sur Paris peut-être ?



Bon, la Bretagne, c'est loin mais de tout coeur avec toi, Pepita, et avec les vieux croûtons qui sortent du potage à cette occasion. Ça fait du bien à lire, ça ne sent pas le déodorant


----------



## Roberto Vendez (11 Mai 2015)

*
Luc !*
Tu… heu… n'es pas mon père !
Mais ça fait rien : tu es là, la Force™ est avec moi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'ai oublié: quel est le n° du guichet où retirer les textes à taper ?



Bien. 

Il semble qu'une certaine mémoire ait besoin d'un coup de serpillère.. 

_Objet : Les pages demandées... 
Merci à toi …
J'espère que ce ne sera pas trop lourd comme fichier ni trop pénible à 
décrypter... _
*Sinon t'as tapé juste : c'est hyper-super sexe, le passage choisi ! *
_;-DDD 
Si tu as le moindre problème, contacte-moi, hein ! 
A bientôt, 
Vincent 
NB : Quelles dimensions, ton écran ? C'est pour les surprises après tapage ! _

Actuellement, c'est du 21'5 (polychrome) 

Ça devrait suffire ! 

Faut bien que je justifie mon pseudo...


----------



## Roberto Vendez (12 Mai 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bien.
> 
> Il semble qu'une certaine mémoire ait besoin d'un coup de serpillère..



Ah non, relis bien, j'avais *immédiatement* fait le lien avec ces moments très chouettes de contribution collective dont l'ampleur m'avait vraiment surpris !


----------



## r e m y (14 Mai 2015)

Wahou.... je n'ose imaginer le nuage de poussière qui a dû s'échapper du local serveurs de MacG quand tous les veterans se sont réveillés à l'appel de Pepita (désolé Rob.... quelque chose me dit que c'est l'espoir de retrouver Pépita qui fait affluer tout ce beau monde ici)

Salut Golf! ca fait un moment qu'on n'avait pas vu ton aileron dorsal émerger de tes profondeurs océaniques....


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Mai 2015)

c'était l'aileron?
j'aurais pourtant juré...

C'est la java bleue, la java la plus belleeeeuuuuuuuhh


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2015)

Arf ! Salut golf ... Content de te revoir ici ! 

Désolé d'être un peu en retard, mais la dé-cryogénisation a pris un peu plus de temps que prévu aujourd'hui !


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arf ! Salut golf ... Content de te revoir ici !
> Désolé d'être un peu en retard, mais la dé-cryogénisation a pris un peu plus de temps que prévu aujourd'hui !


Salut à tous les vieux !
Le décryogénificationnement laisse des traces :
- thebiglebowsk laisse en rade son y
- golf se caille les écailles
- loustic broie du noir - NON c'est faux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2015)

Rob is nice a dit:


> Mais nan, je vais pas déterrer les vidéos de chemises d'informaticien.
> Nan.
> Hein ?
> _Ah oui oui oui, je les ai toujours._



Si, si, déterre ! Tant qu'à faire de la poussière, c'est le printemps, il faut sortir les bulbes, les chemizafleurs et l'apéro breton !


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2015)

et merde je compte pas passer en Bretagne ces prochain temps (trop occupé par mon album sur le Beaujolais et mes BD régionales lyonnaises). mais de grosses bises Roberto !

PS : je note que c'est vendu sous blister, Y'a du Q ?


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2015)

golf a dit:


> Finalement on est tous à la même enseigne, même si la corps ne suit plus avec la même agilité, l'esprit est toujours bien vif


Waou, mais c'est retour vers le futur ce fil 

des bises à tous. :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mai 2015)

Humm, c'est quoi cette forte odeur de Naphtaline !? 

Presque un début de flagrance de sapin localement… 

少しカブトムシを友情。いつもあなたは明らかにインク入れにペンを浸し。これは良いニュースです。


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2015)

Hé le nioub là, Rob machin chose, t'as demandé la permission aux modos avant de venir faire ta pub ici? 
La charte burdel!


----------



## maousse (19 Mai 2015)

Grug a dit:


> PS : je note que c'est vendu sous blister, Y'a du Q ?



ça m'étonnerait pas.
Rob n'a pas de mauvaise idée pour faire fortune 

salut les anciens !
yen a qui tiennent toujours la baraque, mais c'est fou ça !


----------



## maousse (20 Mai 2015)

c'est vrai que c'est bizarre de poster dans ce bloc opératoire.
la nappe manque de taches et le cendrier est trop propre.


----------



## r e m y (20 Mai 2015)

maousse a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est bizarre de poster dans ce bloc opératoire.
> la nappe manque de taches et le cendrier est trop propre.


Mais c'est fou ca!

D'où vous ressortez, tous, ainsi????

Et comment avez-vous été alerté de ce fil???

C'est votre AppleWatch qui s'est mise à vous tapoter le bras à s'en décharger la batterie?

Des robots lâchés sur des PC zombies inspectant le net en permanence à l'affût de certains termes spécifiques ? (Rendez-nous les boules rouges.... par exemple !)

Je m'interroge !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mai 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais c'est fou ca!
> 
> D'où vous ressortez, tous, ainsi????



Le "dernier sursaut de la bête" peut être ?

L'âge avançant, les lendemains deviennent petit à petit incertains, alors on se dit qu'il vaut peut-être mieux poster aujourd'hui avant de se retrouver dans le "thread post mortem" ...


----------



## OlivierMarly (20 Mai 2015)

La bête va bien. Merci.

Nan, c'est l'odeur de naphtaline qui a remplacé celle du chouchen.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2015)

golf a dit:


> Rendez-vous dans 10 ans [air connu]



Mwouais ! Si je n'ai pas explosé d'ici là en allumant une clope !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mai 2015)

ca sent le Vieux !

;p


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mai 2015)

Ah, c'est donc ça l'odeur de pipi qu'on sent !


----------



## Roberto Vendez (28 Mai 2015)

_Allons allons : _nous sommes dans la fleur de l'âge, fringants comme Daniel Craig sortant de chez le tailleur avec son nouveau smoking pour aller à la table du casino où les brunes piquantes dégustent des cocktails trop cher pour toi, et aiguisés comme des scooters débridés, plus séduisants qu'un banana split avec les bananes tièdes et le supplément amandes grillées servies en terrasse sur le port.


Nous sommes des conquérants malgré nos chevelures poivre et sel, et notre parcours et notre expérience nous donnent le supplément d'âme, la saveur, la distance critique, le charme et l'ironie pleine d'à-propos que les moins de trente ans peinent à simuler avec de grands éclats de rire alternant avec de mystérieux et vains regards profonds, cachant mal leur malaise plein d'impatience et de questions que nous sommes en passe d'avoir résolu.
Chais pas vous mais moi je crois bien.

Ne me remerciez pas, et venez plutôt partager cela avec moi *samedi 6 juin* à Nantes, à l'Espace culturel de Leclerc© Océane, où il y aura sans doute la possibilité d'aller manger une crêpe dans la galerie marchande, mais nous saurons que ce n'est pas glauque du tout, en fait, puisque nous avons défini les priorités dans la vie : passer un bon moment, et savoir ne pas être snob, parfois, surtout qu'il y a plein de jolies filles dans les galeries marchandes, c'est une question toute bête de statistique appliquée.


Et le *samedi 13 juin*, à Nantes également, attablé dans un magasin de BD du centre-ville, Story BD, je serai à la disposition des plus snobs d'entre vous qui n'auront finalement pas voulu se compromettre la semaine précédente dans ces lieux de perdition consuméristes et populaires que sont les z'hypermarchés.

Enfin, le *samedi 20 juin*, je serai à Brest, à nouveau dans un Leclerc©, avec toutes celles et ceux, les pur(e)s et dur(e)s qui considèrent que Nantes n'est pas bretonne mais que c'est une banlieue de la lointaine et sauvage Aquitaine, et tacherai de faire oublier mon pseudo basque et mon statut de quasi-imposteur mais qui dessine des trucs rigolos et bien faits quand même avec du breton dedans, et _ta chemise elle est pas mal, ça se vend*_ ?


* Entendu récemment, mais c'était dit avec une innocence pleine de respect quand même (et inversement), et t'façons j'ai le dos large et suis prêt à tout entendre sur mes chemizafleurs.


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2015)

c'est beau comme du rezba 

Sinon toujours rien de prévu pour les têtes de veau ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2015)

Ben alors pourquoi ton pseudo nouveau c'est pas Rob is Brest???


----------



## Roberto Vendez (28 Mai 2015)




----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est beau comme du rezba
> 
> Sinon toujours rien de prévu pour les têtes de veau ?



Tu sais ce qu'on dit : nul n'est prophète en son pays. Laisse-le d'abord vaincre les irréductibles Bretons.


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2015)

Ah non! Pas le prophète! On va avoir des ennuis....


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben alors pourquoi ton pseudo nouveau c'est pas Rob is Brest???


Actuellement pour le vulgum pecus c'est Rob is Nantes.
Roberto rajeunira-t-il prochainement ?
Comment faire pour saupoudrer d'un peu de poivre
une chevelure au sel étincelant mais coriace ?

_C'était la minute de nostalgie de Radio Dugudugudu_


----------



## Roberto Vendez (28 Mai 2015)

Rob is not Nantes anymore, sauf pour ces dates-là…


Sinon, tu devrais faire un balayage californien.


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2015)

Rob is nice a dit:


> Sinon, tu devrais faire un balayage californien.


Avec ses cils Cécile fait dresser
les cheveux sur la tête.
Pouah ! Une vieillerie de 2014 !
Le balai californien n’est pas la solution
Et le poivre non plus
Car il fait rien qu’à faire éternuer.
Acceptons notre sort…


----------



## ergu (29 Mai 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais c'est fou ca!
> Rendez-nous les boules rouges....



Qui ...?
Qui me parle ?


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2015)

Pour rendre ses boules rouges
il suffit de les frotter au papier de verre.


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2015)

Non, rien…


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2015)

alèm a dit:


> Non, rien…


Bien évidemment, rendre les boules rouges
ce n'est pas rendre la boule à zéro !


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2015)

Posterai-je ou ne posterai-je pas ?


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2015)

"Peuchère" te re voilà   !  On recommence à Avignon?


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2015)

Nephou a dit:


> Posterai-je ou ne posterai-je pas ?


  Hahahahah C'est fait


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2015)

t'es pas mort ergu ?


----------



## dool (15 Juin 2015)

Nobody a dit:


> Tiens, comment on appelait ça, déjà, 3 smileys à la suite ?



Un combo. 


Pas mieux.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Octobre 2015)

coîtus interruptus ?


----------



## Lio70 (6 Octobre 2015)

Je réponds un peu tardivement mais une nouvelle rencontre entre vieux de la vieille, ce serait bien cool. J'exhume une photo de la rencontre mythique: une descente du Gang des Chemizafleurs à la Flaque (c) d'Avignon en mai 2005. Popol-style immortalisé sous le haut patronage de la gend_rmerie.

Et aucun p'tit jeune du forum n'a compris ce que je viens d'écrire 

Gros  à touttzeatouss.


----------



## Lio70 (6 Octobre 2015)

Album-souvenir (allons-y)...

1. Le Premier Cercle du gang des Chemizafleurs prépare son coup:




2. Rob, le chef du gang, arrive sur les lieux (ça va dérouiller sec). Quel tombeur, ce Rob !








3. Le gang en action:





5. Pour célébrer le casse du siècle, Rob s'éclate sur la piste:







6. On a offert un iPod mini tout bleu pour remercier l'infirmière en cardiologie dépêchée sur les lieux avec une paella géante pour tenter de ranimer les cadavres:







 Macélène


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2015)

Je vais faire mon chieur: ça serait bien quand même de demander avant de publier ou de republier des photos, si les personnes présentes sont ok pour une diffusion en ligne et publique. Là on était en 2005, on n'avait pas autrement conscience de certaines problématiques apparues depuis à la conscience (je l'espère) de tout un chacun.

Je me suis donc permis de supprimer les photos où j'apparaissais, celles-ci n'ayant pas vocation à être publiques.


----------



## Lio70 (7 Octobre 2015)

Il est vrai que les temps changent. A l'époque, on publiait nos albums d'AES et ca amusait tout le monde; on s'en foutait. Personne n'était mal-intentionné et les robots des moteurs de recherche et autres reconnaissance faciale n'étaient pas aussi voraces. Pas de problème pour la suppression.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2015)

Lio70 a dit:


> ...A l'époque, on publiait nos albums d'AES et ca amusait tout le monde...



Qu'en pense Macinside ?


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2015)

Oui, Macinside parvient-il à penser ?


----------



## Mboum (30 Octobre 2015)

Lio70 a dit:


> Il est vrai que les temps changent. A l'époque, on publiait nos albums d'AES et ca amusait tout le monde; on s'en foutait. Personne n'était mal-intentionné et les robots des moteurs de recherche et autres reconnaissance faciale n'étaient pas aussi voraces. Pas de problème pour la suppression.




Bonjour,

et encore ce n'est pas le plus terrible ni le plus compromettant, vous ne l'avez pas vu s'exprimer en english.

Cordialement


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2015)

Lio70 a dit:


> Il est vrai que les temps changent. A l'époque, on publiait nos albums d'AES et ca amusait tout le monde; on s'en foutait. Personne n'était mal-intentionné et les robots des moteurs de recherche et autres reconnaissance faciale n'étaient pas aussi voraces. Pas de problème pour la suppression.


Autrement dit : _c'était mieux avant._

AES ?
- Accident Exposant au sang ?
- Administration Economique et Sociale ?
- Advanced Encryption Standard ?
- ?


----------



## Lio70 (31 Octobre 2015)

AES = Apple Expo Sauvage, en marge de l'Apple Expo officielle, ou certains membres de MacG se réunissent pour parler du Mac, d'autres choses aussi, et beaucoup d'alcool...


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2016)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je vais faire mon chieur: ça serait bien quand même de demander avant de publier ou de republier des photos, si les personnes présentes sont ok pour une diffusion en ligne et publique. Là on était en 2005, on n'avait pas autrement conscience de certaines problématiques apparues depuis à la conscience (je l'espère) de tout un chacun.
> 
> Je me suis donc permis de supprimer les photos où j'apparaissais, celles-ci n'ayant pas vocation à être publiques.



Ben moi ça m'a fait marrer les photos  , j'adore, même si je ne te vois pas @WebOliver, je les ai toutes 

SAlut à toutes les anciennes et les anciens  :*


----------



## Lio70 (7 Février 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> et encore ce n'est pas le plus terrible ni le plus compromettant, vous ne l'avez pas vu s'exprimer en english.
> Cordialement


Ah si! j'étais a l'AES de l'enregistrement. Et je l'ai entendu par la suite. C'est meme devenu un argument pour inviter les nioubes a s'intégrer a MacGeneration: "Apprends l'anglais avec WebO".


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2016)

Prout!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2016)




----------



## loustic (16 Février 2016)

Es-tu constipé ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Es-tu constipé ?



Que non ! 

Simplement un peu d'énurésie 

La solution :


----------

